# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week - 11/3/2017

## Kris

Imagine the world of your childhood dreams. The world of spaceships and aliens, pirates and ocean adventures, knights and dragons, spies and masterminds, superheros and villains, lovers and fighters. The world where you can get literally sucked into a video game, play a reality show of death, rock battle against Satan, or fly on a magic rug. The world where the impossible happens every day.

In The Protagonist is Dead, that world is real and in trouble. Major trouble. And it's up to you to fix things.

If you can.

The Protagonist is Dead

----------

